# Neuer pc hat andauernd Standbilder!



## lokoludo (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Habe seit 3 Wochen ein neuen Pc gekauft und jetzt hängt er sich dauernd auf, egal obs beim surfen,zocken oder Photoshoppen ist. Manchmal nach 8 stunden manchmal nach 20 min es ist immer verschieden.
Wenn er sich aufhängt kommt ein standbild (maus und tastatur reagieren nicht mehr) und ein lautes brummen kommt aus den Boxen. Habe Win7 64bit. 
System : 
                   Alienware Aurora (R3)
                   Prozessor* : 3.3GHz Intel® Core™ i5-2500K (6MB Cache) Quad Core Unlocked Processor with overclocked Turbo Boost 
*Grafikkarte* : 2GB AMD Radeon™ HD 6950
*Arbeitsspeicher* : 6GB 1333MHz (2x2GB + 2x1GB) Dual Channel Memory
*Microsoft-Betriebssystem: *Windows® 7 Home Premium  64 bit

 Bitte um hilfe 
*


----------



## christian.pitt (28. Mai 2011)

überprüf aufjedenfall mal deine graka:

schau ob sie überhitzt. hast du sie vielleicht overcolcked bzw. overvolted? mach das mal rückgängig. Das geliche passiert bei mir, wenn ich meine zu hoch übertakte



dann wäre da noch vielleicht  der RAM als Fehlerquelle: (bei mir war er das, als ich das selbe problem hatte)

memtest gleich so 12 mal starten und bei jedem fenster 512MB eingeben
das dann über nacht laufen lassen
und dann schauen, ob er in irgedneinem fenster fehler anzeigt

rambo art wäre, jeden ram riegel einzeln zu überprüfen, also alle rausstecken, und immer nur einen benutzen



und wenn das nichts hilft, überprüf, ob deine graka, prozessor, ram, SB oder NB überhitzt ist.


und wenn nichts von dem zutrifft, nicht verzweifeln, du hast ja noch garantie drauf! 
aber dann würde ich aufs mainboard raten


----------



## lokoludo (28. Mai 2011)

hi danke für die antwort !
also die graka ist nicht überhitzt und im thermal control center ist auch alles andere im grünen bereich! 
Ram test hab ich den von alienware laufen lassen und keine fehler meldungen, festplatte auch nicht! 
jetzt hab ich versucht den windows leistungsindex zu ermitteln und dort freezt er sich immer auf beim CPU test! könnte das was heissen?


----------



## simpel1970 (30. Mai 2011)

RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler überprüfen. USB Key Version runterladen, auf USB Stick einrichten und über USB Stick booten (vergiss die Alienware Tests).

Bezüglich Festplatte -> einen Screenshot von CrystalDiskInfo posten.

Bezüglich Grafikkarte -> Furmark laufen lassen (ca. 30 min) und die Temperaturen im Auge behalten (und uns mitteilen).

Mache bitte auch noch ein paar Screenshots von CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## lokoludo (1. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hier einmal die gewünschten Screens! ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Furmark läuft problemlos .. temp zwischen 64-86°


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juni 2011)

Bitte noch den Screenshot vom Reiter "SPD".

Die anliegende VCore ist für die CPU ungewöhnlich hoch. Hier würde ich zunächst einen CMOS Reset machen und anschließend die erneut die anliegende VCore überprüfen (CPU-Z - Reiter CPU). Im Idle laufen die ungefähr mit ~1.0V.

Läuft der PC nach dem Reset nicht besser, baue die 2x1 GB RAM aus und lasse den PC testweise nur mit den 2x2 GB laufen.

Du könntest auf der Homepage von Alienware auch noch nachsehen, ob es ein aktuelleres Bios gibt.


----------



## lokoludo (4. Juni 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so hier noch den SPD screen.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Juni 2011)

Den CMOS Reset hast du schon gemacht?

Stelle die RAM manuell auf 9-9-9-25. Frequenz testweise mal "nur" auf 1066mhz (533mhz). Command Rate ebenfalls manuell auf 2T (2N).
Die Spannung der RAM zunächst auf 1,50V einstellen. Bleiben die Probleme erhöhe diese testweise auf 1,55V.


----------



## der_knoben (5. Juni 2011)

Da es ein Komplett-System ist, solltest du das Ding einfach wieder einschicken, und nicht anfangen, im Bios/UEFI rumzuhandwerkeln.
Schließlich hast du Gewährleistung, dass das System funktioniert, und das tut es nicht.
Außerdem hättest du auch vor deinem Problem herkommen können, dann hättest du bestimmt nen paar Scheine gespart.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (5. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade mal bei Dell nachgeschaut. Für das Geld hätte man zwei PC zusammenstellen können!


----------



## der_knoben (5. Juni 2011)

Man hätte es bestimmt auch noch irgendwo teurer kaufen können, das ist schon war.


----------

